# 2019 Shoalwater 21' Cat $57,995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

JUST IN TIME FOR THE FLOUNDER RUN!!!

WATER READY 2019 SHOALWATER 19 CAT POWERED BY A 4-STROKE SUZUKI 200HP ENGINE WITH 35 HOURS, AND SITTING ON A MCCLAIN TANDEM AXLE TRAILER. OTHER FEATURES INCLUDE A STAINLESS FOUR BLADE PROP, HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE, STEP TABS, POWER POLE, LIVEWELL, AND LOWRANCE ELITE 7. 

You can be on the water this weekend. Call John @ 630-688-5990 for more info


----------

